# Transom/motor mount question.



## dogwillhunt (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, I recently bought a 82 Tracker II and made the long awaited switch from fiberglass to aluminum. It's looking like I will need to replace the transom as there is some flex and small cracks forming in the splashwell brackets. I've been lurking here for a few days gathering information from the experts and after reading several posts, I believe I have the concept down, but need some input on the motor mount and thickness of the transom. 

The outboard was updated with a 94 Evinrude and there is about 1/2" gap between the inside of the transom and the tabs on the motor mount. There is also a piece of 1/2 plywood between the outside of the boat and the motor mount that I don't believe is original. I've attached some pics to better show what i'm referring to. 1 & 3 show the gap and 2 shows the plywood on the outside. 

The way I see it, I've got 4 options unless I'm overlooking something.

1. Replace the plywood between the outside of the transom and motor mount with something thicker, pushing the outboard back a 1/2"
2. Install a spacer, between the tabs and the inside of the transom.
3. Leave the transom depth as is, if this is less critical than I'm thinking.
4. Increase the thickness of the new transom 1/2" to 1". 1/2" if I replace the plywood on the outside, 1" if I do away with it all together. Obviously, this is the least preferred option due to the extra work/materials involved with the cap, bottom bracket, etc..

Any input is much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 7, 2017)

The bolts hold the motor it on. The tabs just stop it from falling off of the transom while you get the bolts in. In other words that's the way it's supposed to be and the gap just gives you room to set the motor on the transom while you are bolting it up.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Dec 7, 2017)

Cool. I looked at my old tri-hull and a buddies Tracker and they were a lot more snug. I didn't want to go through all the work of replacing the transom and not do it right. Thanks.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Dec 18, 2017)

I found some time to work on it yesterday. Got the engine off, rivets drilled out and some cutting work on the corner caps done.







plywood on the outside. Looks untreated.





Kicker bracket mounted with lags and silicone :? 





Most of the rivets gone. P/O decided to run the transducer wiring through the splashwell drain, so I'll have to re-route it.





It looks like the very bottom of the plywood on the outside sits just under the waterline. Would the lineseed, thinner, varnish method be OK there? The boat will be stored out of the water, but maybe 1/4" would be submerged when on the lake. Thanks.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a little more done over Christmas.

Here's the old transom. It was still pretty solid, but there was some flex and compression where the bolts/rivets came through.





Cleaned and primered outer skin. 





New wood


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dsmn photo bucket, can't see a thing.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Jan 3, 2018)

This is what I did to see the photobucket pics when searching the forum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IKpfgteV6M


----------



## dogwillhunt (Jan 19, 2018)

In between some electrical work and beginning the plans to convert one livewell into an ice chest, I made a little more progress on the transom. 


New wood with 2 coats of each: old timer's formula, spar urethane, primer, and rustoleum gloss royal blue.





Finally back in the boat.


----------



## PBRMINER (Jan 19, 2018)

dogwillhunt said:


> This is what I did to see the photobucket pics when searching the forum.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IKpfgteV6M




THANKS! This should be stuck to the top!


----------



## dogwillhunt (Jan 19, 2018)

Welcome. it's a pretty easy fix once you see how to do it.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Jan 29, 2018)

She's getting closer. I was waiting for hardware, so I tied up some loose ends over the weekend. Figured I better "dry fit" the engine before I went any further. Bolt holes all lined up.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 5, 2018)

I found some time Saturday to work on the boat. I got most of the hardware installed and sealed with 5200. Mounted the motor and got the hoist out of the way. Installed the kicker mount and part of the transducer mounting. I'm hoping to get the corner brackets done this week and then she'll just need a little welding to be on the water again.


----------



## Eddyzima (Feb 6, 2018)

Looking good !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks, can't wait to put it back in the water.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 13, 2018)

It took a little more persuasion than I had hoped for, but I got the corner caps bolted/riveted in. Mounted the transducer, fuse box and a bracket for the bimini. She is ready for weld and then some touch up paint just in time for spring


----------



## Eddyzima (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake2250 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great job looks good! One question,, what type of wood did you use for the new transom? I might have missed it if you posted that. And where are you finding the "Old Timers mix"? 
Thanks and great job!


----------



## beetlespin (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake2250 said:


> Great job looks good! One question,, what type of wood did you use for the new transom? I might have missed it if you posted that. And where are you finding the "Old Timers mix"?
> Thanks and great job!




1 Part Apricot Brandy
1 Part Triple Sec
1 Spiral Lemon
1 Whole Maraschino Berry

:mrgreen:


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake2250 said:


> Great job looks good! One question,, what type of wood did you use for the new transom? I might have missed it if you posted that. And where are you finding the "Old Timers mix"?
> Thanks and great job!



Thanks. I used the information from the article in Johnny's signature. I used the same plywood and sealer in the article. I did not go the fiberglass route though, just glued the 2 pieces together with Titebond. Here's the link.

https://www.tinboats.net/how-to-build-a-transom/


----------



## dogwillhunt (Feb 16, 2018)

beetlespin said:


> Jake2250 said:
> 
> 
> > Great job looks good! One question,, what type of wood did you use for the new transom? I might have missed it if you posted that. And where are you finding the "Old Timers mix"?
> ...



:lol: I tried that and had to sand it down. It made the wood sticky as hell.


----------



## dogwillhunt (Mar 20, 2018)

Finished! Put her in the water for 3 days, ran all over the lake with no issues.  Thanks TinBoats for the information. This project would have been much more difficult flying blind.


----------

